# Bondage?



## Chainy (Aug 17, 2009)

What's your opinion on it? *has no opinion quite yet*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm...

I guess it's mmmmkay.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

Guilty ^^ 

Not a sole interest though, It's not like I NEED to be in order to be aroused.

It takes a lot of trust from your partner I guess, which I think is quite special to have.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2009)

no. just... no.
absolutely not my thing, didnt try it but i HATE it if i cant move properly >.> not that i can move probably anyways but you know what i mean


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting, but not a requirement, to me


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like the extreme stuff but if its in moderation I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

ive had a submissive personality all my life, and figured taht id enjoy being in a bdsm relationship, so long as there was no violence (NO CANING). ive recenty found a perfect Master who understands my fear =P HE's the one who got me INTO Furrydom ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 17, 2009)

I love it to certain extents; like with everything I love, it has to be done in certain ways, or else it's just someone being tied up. I prefer the moderate to hard non-rope bondage.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah. Maybe light, light stuff someday.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 17, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Guilty ^^
> 
> Not a sole interest though, It's not like I NEED to be in order to be aroused.
> 
> It takes a lot of trust from your partner I guess, which I think is quite special to have.


 
Quoted for truth. You've gotta have IMMENSE trust to even do it, which is why it's special.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

ITs quite fun if done right


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 17, 2009)

hmmm maybe some rope a wip duck tape shit like that.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Quoted for truth. You've gotta have IMMENSE trust to even do it, which is why it's special.





MaNiac said:


> Guilty ^^
> 
> Not a sole interest though, It's not like I NEED to be in order to be aroused.
> 
> It takes a lot of trust from your partner I guess, which I think is quite special to have.


indeed... thtas why i think BDSM relationships are infinatly more intimate than a vanilla one... because of the amount of TRUST from BOTH partners...`


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

I know how to properly Practice bondage, and I am the assertive one of the pair. It usually allows for more teasing and such to enhance the climax Its allot of fun  bu read up on how to do it right to not hurt your lover


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

Poet said:


> Er my girl and i Practice bondage, She is the submissive. It usually allows for more teasing and such to enhance the climax Its allot of fun  bu read up on how to do it right to not hurt your lover



Does she know your posting this?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 17, 2009)

It exists... So?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Does she know your posting this?


 Does she? I am not mentioning who she is or anything of that sort. She would not care anyhow as long as i don't announce who she is.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

Poet said:


> Does she? I am not mentioning who she is or anything of that sort. She would not care anyhow as long as i don't announce who she is.



Good point


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

I've liked what little I've had the opportunity to experience, though I have reasons for wanting to do it/scenarios I want to play out that are quite different from "the norm", at least as much as there is such a thing as a "norm" for bondage. And because of that, it's difficult to find someone I can trust in the first place. The frustrating part is not being able to just do it which would most likely get it out of my system. I'm not at all interested in any sort of bondage "lifestyle" and to be blunt, I avoid those who want me to get into that because it looks very, very sketchy and "do not want"-ish.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 17, 2009)

I find it's more useful on someone you don't like and then leave 'em there, instead of on your friend so you can do more kinky stuff. 

But me? Nah, I hate being tied up, especially after that one incident.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 17, 2009)

Never tried it.
But I might if I can be the dominant one


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I've liked what little I've had the opportunity to experience, though I have reasons for wanting to do it/scenarios I want to play out that are quite different from "the norm", at least as much as there is such a thing as a "norm" for bondage. And because of that, it's difficult to find someone I can trust in the first place. The frustrating part is not being able to just do it which would most likely get it out of my system. I'm not at all interested in any sort of bondage "lifestyle" and to be blunt, I avoid those who want me to get into that because it looks very, very sketchy and "do not want"-ish.


 I do not associate with the culture at all I just know enough to do a few ties and such and the safety of it, so I can do the light stuff with an intimate other the "culture" side is a bit extreme for my tastes.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I find it's more useful on someone you don't like and then leave 'em there, instead of on your friend so you can do more kinky stuff.
> 
> But me? Nah, I hate being tied up, especially after that one incident.



Go ooon.


----------



## Seas (Aug 17, 2009)

I absolutely dislike the idea of participating in such thing, and also don't like art about it, although I don't hate anyone for doing/drawing it.
I severely dislike the idea of my freedom of movement restricted, and the whole thing feels like humiliation to me, thats why I don't like it, along with domination , etc.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't love it, don't hate it. It restricts my movements and sometimes can be painful after. 

It doesn't get me aroused either.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2009)

Light bondage is fun sometimes. Blindfolds especially.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Hot


----------



## Liam (Aug 17, 2009)

I would imagine leather fetishes creep into the bondage culture like ....

On a different note:
The first things that come to mind when the term bondage is brought up is :
S/M
Leather whips
Restraints.

I'm pretty sure I have the wrong idea of what it's about.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 17, 2009)

Whips arent the kind of fun bondage. Not usually, at least.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Whips arent the kind of fun bondage. Not usually, at least.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B&D 

that is the S&M part Of BDSM, most don't like that part including me


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

You mean Masochism.

Some people do, I understand but I don't like it, unless it playful and light.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

So like, what if you don't actually like the pain itself, but feel you have to take it just to overcome your fear of it?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2009)

I like a plethora of small, leather strings around my forearms and wrists and having my cock ridden. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So like, what if you don't actually like the pain itself, but feel you have to take it just to overcome your fear of it?


It depends when using bondage for pain, usually its less sexual and more of a release of agitation all the stress being released via pain, when its the sexual side of BSDM its more to just enhance the climax, or to create a perpetual sense of arousal which leads to a larger climax


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like a plethora of small, leather strings around my forearms and wrists and having my cock ridden. :V


----------



## theLight (Aug 17, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

theLight said:


> Don't most sex-realted deaths derive from bondage?


Actually most sex related deaths are due to heart attacks xD


----------



## Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

I like some handcuffs every now and again! ;D


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

theLight said:


> Don't most sex-realted deaths derive from bondage?



That's from full body constriction. 

Some people's minds' can start to freak out when in that situation, and the body panics.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2009)

MaNiac said:


>



Based on actual events.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Based on actual events.



^^ Good times?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> ^^ Good times?



Like you really need to ask.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Like you really need to ask.



Haha Nice. *A Little Jealous*


----------



## Liam (Aug 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like ... having my cock ridden. :V


Fixed.


			
				theLight said:
			
		

> Don't most sex-realted deaths derive from bondage?


It's not the leather around your body that kills you, it's the stopping of the heart/destruction of the brain that kills.


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 17, 2009)

My girlfriend likes it a lot, but I'm not into it that much.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> indeed... thtas why i think BDSM relationships are infinatly more intimate than a vanilla one... because of the amount of TRUST from BOTH partners...`



I despise sentiments like this.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> I despise sentiments like this.



But it is quite true.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

Light stuff is fine with me.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

The Grey One said:


> My girlfriend likes it a lot, but I'm not into it that much.


in reality, the only TRUST in vanilla relationships are that you trust the other peoson doesnt  lie or cheat on you, bur in a BDSM relationship, you puit your happyness and well being and pleasure in their hands. (as well as  the other stuff)


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> in reality, the only TRUST in vanilla relationships are that you trust the other peoson doesnt  lie or cheat on you, bur in a BDSM relationship, you puit your happyness and well being and pleasure in their hands. (as well as  the other stuff)


 exactly


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> in reality, the only TRUST in vanilla relationships are that you trust the other peoson doesnt  lie or cheat on you, bur in a BDSM relationship, you puit your happyness and well being and pleasure in their hands. (as well as  the other stuff)



Well said, again.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> in reality, the only TRUST in vanilla relationships are that you trust the other peoson doesnt  lie or cheat on you, bur in a BDSM relationship, you puit your happyness and well being and pleasure in their hands. (as well as  the other stuff)



:roll:


----------



## Bambi (Aug 17, 2009)

In moderation, but most of the people I know are into the extremes of it.

Kinda makes me go ... :/


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, thread.
I will state that I have an interest in bondage. I enjoyed reading Sade.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 17, 2009)

quick! tie me up!

i like bondage, and think it's fun.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 17, 2009)

i hate bondage. not being able to move during sex would just piss me off.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, please. What's the safe word?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 17, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i hate bondage. not being able to move during sex would just piss me off.



you can, just not easily, unless really tied down hard, like chain and blowtorch. break your wrist tight.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 17, 2009)

> i hate bondage. not being able to move during sex would just piss me off.


what? but not being able to move much is part of the fun.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> what? but not being able to move much is part of the fun.




Indeed it is.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> But it is quite true.





SailorYue said:


> in reality, the only TRUST in vanilla relationships are that you trust the other peoson doesnt  lie or cheat on you, bur in a BDSM relationship, you puit your happyness and well being and pleasure in their hands. (as well as  the other stuff)



Like it doesn't take trust to let someone into your body in the first place? Or even vice-versa? Some ropes and buckles don't change much after that. Think logarithms.

Besides, why do you have to let someone tie you up to be in their hands? Sounds like a lack of self-control to me. :V

Edit:


blackfuredfox said:


> unless really tied down hard, like chain and blowtorch. break your wrist tight.



o MURR :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha I have gotten dates just due to the openness of my light kink. .some ladies like being tied up


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Poet said:


> Haha I have gotten dates just due to the openness of my light kink. .some ladies like being tied up



Lucky, lucky.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yes, please. What's the safe word?



There is no safe word :V


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 17, 2009)

I like bondage <.<

DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## Lukar (Aug 17, 2009)

I like bondage... in porn. If I tried bondage in real life, I'd probably get bat-shit scared, no matter who it was. =P Well, maybe not... depends on who's doing it, I guess. xP


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah. I don't like safewords either. I like having a pretty good idea of what I'm getting into and not needing a safeword to get out of it because I've already prepared myself for it mentally.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't like it personally. :v


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I like bondage... in porn. If I tried bondage in real life, I'd probably get bat-shit scared, no matter who it was. =P Well, maybe not... depends on who's doing it, I guess. xP



Can it be Sly? OM NOM NOM




Lobar said:


> There is no safe word :V



There's ALWAYS a safe word. No sane bondage lover goes without it. @____@


----------



## Bacu (Aug 17, 2009)

Not quite sure about it... . 3.


----------



## SevenClovers (Aug 17, 2009)

i dun cn say dat i preticipate (i tink dat rite word?), but i i did den mi safwerd wud be baannana cuz i lov em :3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

SevenClovers said:


> i dun cn say dat i preticipate (i tink dat rite word?), but i i did den mi safwerd wud be baannana cuz i lov em :3




Awesome safe word.

Mine. . . is between me and my mistress.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Like it doesn't take trust to let someone into your body in the first place? Or even vice-versa? Some ropes and buckles don't change much after that. Think logarithms.
> 
> Besides, why do you have to let someone tie you up to be in their hands? Sounds like a lack of self-control to me. :V
> 
> ...


sure theres trustin the sex for vanillas, but there are aspects to BDSM that make trust go the extra step.... take gags... as explained by Mistress Sixx in this strip for collar6.com: http://collar6.com/2009/safety-first-33 gags take away your ability to use the safeword, therefor your trusting your Dom/me not to go past your hard-limit.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2009)

Bring the pain.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> sure theres trustin the sex for vanillas, but there are aspects to BDSM that make trust go the extra step.... take gags... as explained by Mistress Sixx in this strip for collar6.com: http://collar6.com/2009/safety-first-33 gags take away your ability to use the safeword, therefor your trusting your Dom/me not to go past your hard-limit.



Whelp, while taking away fundamental communication skills may get you off, it's not for me. I prefer lovey-dovey or dirty talking. 8D

\And it's not like the dom won't know if they've gone past your limit, what with the (muffled) screaming in pain and all.
\\But then there're the sadists...


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a Dom, But I am not a sadist and I find gagging no fun because I like to hear then have fun :3


... (my god i just used that emote Shoot me)


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 18, 2009)

well im a newbie at the BDSM lifestile... i just recently as the end of may gotten a wonderful Master. ive read and understood His rules and stuff, and his punishments arent as bad as some... i look foward to our relationship. 

BDSM seems really fun, the aspect of having someone be icharge of your life for you... sure its not for those independent ones.. but i like it. to me its really intimate, and as i said, the sub puts EVERYTHING in he hands of their Master/Mistress. sure they're'll  be disapointments, but whats happyness with out disapointment? like the orgasm denial ive read in stories online... denying just makes the endproduct more sweeter.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 18, 2009)

Bondage? sounds fun. :3


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd say no, although I find it sexy in yiff pics ^^'


----------



## Bambi (Aug 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Awesome safe word.
> 
> Mine. . . is between me and my mistress.


 ... let me guess?

OUCH!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2009)

Candling and biting and cuffs and collars are really hawt.  Weighted nipple clamps, midair suspension... nothing TOO hard.

Candling would be a bitch on fur, wouldn't it?


----------



## Shino (Aug 18, 2009)

Eh... for the most part, not really. I'd be willing to try it, but it's not really my cup of tea.

(You know, adding a poll to this would be a good idea.)


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> (You know, adding a poll to this would be a good idea.)



What could you have I wonder?

Different types or simple question of liking it or not. Maybe how much people like, such as soft, hard or moderate etc. ^^


----------



## Takoto (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it c:


.... I like being tied up.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

I will add a poll later. And I'm curious about how BDSM works. wikipedia and any other site makes it sound stranger then it really is.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 18, 2009)

Chainy said:


> I will add a poll later. And I'm curious about how BDSM works. wikipedia and any other site makes it sound stranger then it really is.



It's basically all the aspects of the fetish:

Bondage & Discipline (_B&D_)
Dominance & Submission (_D&S_)
Sadism & Masochism (or Sadomasochism) (_S&M_)

All in one.


----------



## Chupacabra (Aug 18, 2009)

Hooray for bondage! Sign me up!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Bring the pain.




Well said.  \m/  (>_<)  \m/



Bambi said:


> ... let me guess?
> 
> OUCH!



LOLz. No, you'll never in 9,001 years figure it out.


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't really know much about it.

Then again, I'm only 16.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Trust me, it's fun  ;3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

Not really a big bondage fan. Mostly cuz' I know I'd start freaking out if I got tied up, and I could never bring myself to tie my mate up.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Not really a big bondage fan. Mostly cuz' I know I'd start freaking out if I got tied up, and I could never bring myself to tie my mate up.




Heh, it's kinda freaky at first, I'll admit.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 18, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being tied up while my mate takes advantage of me :twisted: sounds like a lot of fun actually.

Of course I'd only let someone I really trusted do it to me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Heh, it's kinda freaky at first, I'll admit.


When I was little, my dad used to cover me with a blanket and lay on top of me so I couldn't move until I started freaking out. Yeah, movement is vital for me. x3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> When I was little, my dad used to cover me with a blanket and lay on top of me so I couldn't move until I started freaking out. Yeah, movement is vital for me. x3



Sounds like you'd be a perfect dom. ;-)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Sounds like you'd be a perfect dom. ;-)


I generally am a dom, unless my mate wants differently.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I generally am a dom, unless my mate wants differently.



Awsome.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have to have it to be aroused, but I do like bondage and dominance a heckuva lot, I'll admit it. I think it's the trust it involves, and frankly, some sort of twisted idea that when your partner ties you down and dominates you, it's a form of being wanted by them. Weird, but I at least know what it is about it that I like so much, I suppose. 

My partner isn't really into it, though, which means I'm usually left with fantasies. Ah well. I would never force it on anyone who wasn't interested in it, especially not my own mate.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a rather interesting way of doing things. Most people think wrongly of it.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Chainy said:


> It's a rather interesting way of doing things. Most people think wrongly of it.




Indeed.  The public usually does.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 19, 2009)

Chainy said:


> It's a rather interesting way of doing things. Most people think wrongly of it.



Most people SAY wrongly of it. But all they think is "wow, pretty hawt" because deep down everyone has a rape fantasy. :V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 19, 2009)

Bondage is my favourite fetish. It looks really cool even if it's not something you'd do.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 19, 2009)

The public is in a constant form of bondage, in a constant cycle of submitting to domination and torture and justifying it masochistically after the fact. Seeing BDSM to them is like looking in some magic mirror that shows a realer than real reflection, filtering out the bullshit of their so called "reality". And yes, it's quite unsettling to them.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2009)

Woo! that was kinda epic.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, so true.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 19, 2009)

Mmm... bondage...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Mmm... bondage...




I know...


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 19, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The public is in a constant form of bondage, in a constant cycle of submitting to domination and torture and justifying it masochistically after the fact. Seeing BDSM to them is like looking in some magic mirror that shows a realer than real reflection, filtering out the bullshit of their so called "reality". And yes, it's quite unsettling to them.




Why it's a vicarious vaudevillian veteran. Protip:  I think you've been reading too much Orwell.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> Why it's a vicarious vaudevillian veteran. Protip:  I think you've been reading too much Orwell.



You can never read too much Orwell!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2009)

it can be fun


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 19, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> Why it's a vicarious vaudevillian veteran. Protip:  I think you've been reading too much Orwell.



There's a very important difference between me and Orwell. He was writing about a society trying to eliminate sexual impulses for the sake of control. I'm writing about a society exerting control and submitting to it in response to sexual impulses. In his dystopia, you get tortured and executed if you love another person more than The Party. In mine, basically if you love The Party at all, it's sexually and the torture/execution is just consummating your marriage to them. So really, I'm not reading Orwell as much as I'm taking what he was on to the next level.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 19, 2009)

I like this Wolf-Bone guy.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 20, 2009)

Human bondage is a turn on, but anthro is not.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 20, 2009)

aw.. but catgirls tied up is cuuute and seeexy


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Personally, I find it as a turn-on.  But, not like extreme or making it a lifestyle.  Plenty of "normal" things arouse me, so, meh.  Kind of keeping my head buried on this; I'm more of the submissive type.

Out of all the fetishes to choose, bondage is definitely one of my favorites, though.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 20, 2009)

well, just wait till ou find your Master. i found mine very cool way. we met on an anime board, where we played  being forum "boyfriend/girlfriend" and he gav e me his YIM. then in our first YIM convo he told me about his interest in BDSM and i told him that ive always been curious, then at 446AM he asked me to be his sub/pet =3

i never really thought id find someone... i was always too chicken to join those bdsm singles site, cuz i dunno... it was just scary, so i kept it in my head. and here ive found someone i think is probably perfect match for me ^^


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh, doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 20, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Human bondage is a turn on, but anthro is not.



Both for me ^^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't get how a person who's into bondage and furries could not be into furry bondage. For me, they go hand in hand. Hell, half the time when I visualize my fursona being in a bondage scene, it's one or more humans doing it to him, and it being the other way around would be the hard part for me to imagine. Being made on an animal's level is part of what bondage is about, isn't it?


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 20, 2009)

I love it <3 nothing like being tied up and abused <333


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I don't get how a person who's into bondage and furries could not be into furry bondage. For me, they go hand in hand. Hell, half the time when I visualize my fursona being in a bondage scene, it's one or more humans doing it to him, and it being the other way around would be the hard part for me to imagine. Being made on an animal's level is part of what bondage is about, isn't it?



I agree fully 



Hackfox said:


> I love it <3 nothing like being tied up and abused <333



Woohoo!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 20, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> aw.. but catgirls tied up is cuuute and seeexy


 it the catgirl is more human then cat... I ageee.


----------



## TDK (Aug 20, 2009)

Getting tied up and gagged is not my cup of coffee. What if whoever is doing it just leaves me tied up overnight? How the hell do you explain *that* to your boss the next day!?


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 20, 2009)

I've come to a point in my life where sex has stopped being enjoyable without the use of even the slightest ammount of bondage.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 20, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I don't get how a person who's into bondage and furries could not be into furry bondage.



That's easy, not all furries are into yiff. Btw, you were talking about me, right?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 20, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's easy, not all furries are into yiff.



<< I am an example of that.


----------

